# werewolf books



## lilacstarflower (Oct 27, 2008)

Hit me with everything and anything - young adult, adult, horror, romance, adventure, history and lore. Short stories, articles of interest, poems or novels that made you love 'em or loathe 'em. I've exhausted my library and heading out into the wider world for more werewolf literature


----------



## dilkara (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm reading my first ever werewolf book at the moment. It's by Lori Handeland, called Blue moon. I was in a rush at the library, but i'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## moderan (Oct 27, 2008)

Robert McCammon-the Wolf's Hour
Operation Chaos and Operation Luna-Poul Anderson
Darker Than You Think-Jack Williamson
The Werewolf of Paris-Guy Endore
The Compleat Werewolf-Anthony Boucher
There Shall Be No Darkness-James Blish
Three Hearts and Three Lions-Poul Anderson
The Talisman-Stephen King and Peter Straub
Cycle of the Werewolf-Stephen King
The Camp of the Dog-Algernon Blackwood
The Dark Cry of the Moon-Charles L. Grant

I've read and can recommend the above. There's a long list on wiki of all types of werewolf media, just scroll down the page. That list includes short stories as well...good ones by Saki, Arthur Conan Doyle, Rudyard Kipling, et al.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks - I'll have a look at Wiki too. Usually avoid it like the plague lol


----------



## moderan (Oct 28, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with wiki. It has an inherent system of checks and balances and eventually it evens out. If you don't take what you read as gospel then its invaluable. For things like book titles and such that are more objective information its excellent.
Those are good books in my opinion. The Kings are the least of the lot.


----------

